# Type of grass?



## Chris12212 (Sep 16, 2021)

Hey any idea if this is grass and the type. About to put down some weed and feed and need to confirm the type.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Chris12212 almost looks like a zoysia, but I'm guessing it's a fescue. You might want to have a county extension office confirm for you. You definitely have some fungal lesions in there BTW.


----------



## Chris12212 (Sep 16, 2021)

Spammage said:


> @Chris12212 almost looks like a zoysia, but I'm guessing it's a fescue. You might want to have a county extension office confirm for you. You definitely have some fungal lesions in there BTW.


Thank you for the reply. I have no idea what I'm doing and I know my lawn is a mess. Moved from the city the the suburbs in May. Wish I had more time this year to try to clean up this lawn. For my own education what shows the fungal lesions?

Chris


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Chris12212 said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > @Chris12212 almost looks like a zoysia, but I'm guessing it's a fescue. You might want to have a county extension office confirm for you. You definitely have some fungal lesions in there BTW.
> ...


Several of the leafs show either white or grey spots, while others show black spots with the leaf discolored and wilting. One spot looks like Dollar Spot with a dark border around a tan center. Not that you asked, but it also appears that you have quite a bit of globe sedge or something similar in there (spiked ball shaped inflorescence).


----------



## Chris12212 (Sep 16, 2021)

Spammage said:


> Chris12212 said:
> 
> 
> > Spammage said:
> ...


If you could see the whole lawn. Im sure the previous home owner did nothing. I have the most weeds in the neighborhood. Going to need to figure out the steps to clean this all up.


----------

